# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poema nderthurur me "si ta quaj"

## illiriani

(dy krena e një trup)




Shqipëri..........................................  .......Kosova thrret
...O sot o kurrë!...............................Motrën e Vet!
.......Të Bashkohemi......................Shqipja Jonë!
...........Dy Kokë!......................Me një Kokë!
...............Shqiptarë!...........Do të Bashkohemi
.............................Në Një Tokë!.......................
Shqipërisë t'i Prijë Shqiponja Zemërzjarrta Zonja           
   Në Sy - ka Mprehtësinë e Tehut të Guximit e Guximin 
  E Tehut të Mprehtësisë - Mprehtësinë dhe Tehun e Shikimit e ka tok G u x i m - Sy Argusi! Në Mendje ka - Maturinë e Shpatës të Vëndosmërisë dhe Atë Vëndosmërinë e Shpatës së Maturisë -
Mendjen e Ka Shpatë! Në Zemër  ka Vrullin e Orës së Pamposhtëshmërisë dhe Atë Pathyeshmërinë e Vrullit të Orës -
Zemrën e ka me Orë! Në Flatra ka - Mjeshtrinë e Shpejtësisë së Rrufeshme dhe Atë Rrufenë e Mjeshtrisë të Shpejtësisë! Flatrat i Ka Rrufee! Në Kthetra ka - Fshehtësinë e Forcës të Rrëmbimit -
dhe Atë - Forcën e Rrëmbimit të Fshehtësisë! Kthetrat i ka Forcë!
- Në Shpirt ka Mbretërinë e Paskajshme të Yllësive, të Paskajshmerisë Qiellore dhe Ate - Pakapshmerinë e Universit Mbretëror!- Shpirtin e ka Mbretëri të Qiellit - Diell Hyjnor Hillir!
...Në Dashuri - Ka Fuqinë e Tërheqjes së Bukurisë dhe Ate - Bukurinë e Fuqisë Magjike! - Dashurinë e Ka Magjii!
                  Në Jetë ka - Pavdekshmerinë!
.............E Qendreses...........Jetë të Yllësisë!
........E Yllësinë e Saj.................Të Pavdekshmerisë!
...Në Vdekje Ka - .........................Mbijetesën Madhore!
..E Madhështinë............................. E Mbijetesës Të Sajë!  
Madhështia e Vdekjes........................Vdekja - Madhështi!-....................Bashkohu o Yllësia e Shqiponjes!
.............................Dardhania - Arbëria!
......................................NJË
.................................Shqipëria!


authori, illiriani01

(nëse dikujt i intereson, ia dërgoj edhe librin në adresë të tij)-

----------


## Danger_Girl

me pelqeu shume poema 
eshte shume e bukur

----------


## macia_blu

mua me intereson shume.
poezia me pelqeu shume 
URIME.......
 me trego si mund ta kem librin tend.
 edhe nje here urime ....

----------


## illiriani

Ju jeni poezia
Ju jeni ardhmeria e bukurise

Jufalemninderit, per komplimentet!

(librin mund te iu dergoj, vetem lajmeronu ne adresen
thoti50106@aol.com, se ketu nuk mundeni dhe ju premtoj se kurre nuk do te keqperdoreni)

Nderime!
illiriani01

----------


## buna

me duhet te them eshte ide kaq origjinale ky grafiku yt.kjo shqiponja jote.me krenaron dashuria jote per te dhe per ATDHEUN.sa nevoje kemi te gjithe per krenari dhe ndergjegje kombetare? kjo dihet.me lejo te ve re se gjuha e perdorur gjithsesi eshte shume e mbarsur.jane shume fjale "te medha" dhe "bombastike" (gjithsesi jo ne kuptimin e keq) te cilat jane bere ca si shume.me fal.ta perseris.pa keqkuptime.mendoje dhe vete.te gjitha fjalet e perdorura jane me nje kuptim te madh nga vetja e tyre.eshte ngarkuar pak si shume.ti mund te thuash se shqipja e meriton kete.nuk te nderhyj deri atje.
me interes te vecante,ashtu si ndaj cdo gjeje te re pres...

----------


## illiriani

Buna, kjo poezi u botua ne disa revista letrare, e deri tek "Illyria"
Njujork dhe eshte nje poezi mjafte e lexuar tash e disa vite...cdo lexues eshte admiruar per te deritash,bile fitoi edhe shperblimin ne nje konkurs letrar dhe askush derisot nuk me tha se ka fjale bombastike a te medha, por jane munduar ta perkthejne edhe ne gjuhet tjera dhe pa sukses te duhur...Megjithate, cdo lexues ka mendimin e vet dhe cdo kritike inkurajon...kjo poezi u botua separi me 1994 dhe me 1996, ne vellimin 'Poema per popullin" 167 fq... nese kam kohe, do te postoje edhe tjera...Kjo eshte shqiponja jone...flmnd

----------


## buna

me gjithe se gati te luta te mos e keqkuptoje sic duket nuk iu shmange dot.
gjithsesi mbetem nje nga lexueset dhe admirueset ekesaj poezie

----------


## illiriani

GJUHA E GURIT


Gjuhë të çuditshme
ka guri im -

askush nuk mundi
t'ia mësoj shkronjat

shkronjat e emrit tim
plasje rrufeshë

guri im
gojëgur!

(1987)


MOLLA E EVËS


Gjysma Dashuri
gjysma Urrejtje
tok u mbollën
në Kopsht Zemre

Eva - Burim i Jetës
e Mkatnore mbete

unë çka kam Faj...?

(1987)


NJË PYETJE


Jeta lumë me një Breg

ku është Bregu tjetër
gjith jetën do të pyes

(1987)


BJESHKËT E NEMUNA


Në vend të Pagëzimit
mbeti emër Mallkimi

Bjeshkët e Nemuna
mbeti dashuria ime

Frynë Erë Mallkimi
deri në Fjalën pa Zë

Kush ju mallkoi kështu
me këtë emër të rëndë
më tregoni -

se u dogja nga Dashuria!

(1987)


I BININ MALET BORISË


I binin malet borisë
rrëxoheshin grykave shkëmbinj e
ngriteshin majave plisat e bardhë
e shkrepave shkreptima
binin plisa gjaku

Kohërat vënin nganjë vulë në ballë
Muranë pesëqind myhyra dovletesh
murana rënie e ngritje miletesh

erdhen e shkuan
nuk u kthyen kurrë me
e lan gjurmë e vrragë në gjakun tim

erdhen e thanë se jemi miq
e mbi supe mbanin armë
mbi koka plisa të hekurt 
në zemër mbajnë shtypje masakra robëri

Guri im prore me armë nënkrye
baballarët me ta i ndrruan kapuçat

E kohërat Kapuç me Mangë

I binin Malet Borisë
hynin kolonat e bardha grykave
e dilnin të kuqe fushave djerrina

Lisat i digjshin rrufetë
plisat i dridhshin bubullimat
binin shkëmbinj mbi ujëra të skuqura

Notonin në Vorbulla Plisat
deheshin nën hije Pisat -
dridheshin ne maja Lisat

I Binin Malet Borisë!

(2.mai,1986)


LULET E GURIT


Në thelb të Gurit
Fara e Drurit

brënda Gurit
Rrënja e Drurit

rritet Trungu
lart kah qielli

lëshon Degët
Rreze Dielli

Zemra e Gurit
e shkrumbuar
Dega e Drurit
e lulëzuar

Syri i Gurit
mbushur Lot
Dega e Drurit
blerim plot

Qendron Druri
Me Lule Guri!

(1986)


THEATRI I KOHËS SONË


Prova  prova  prova

Në Theatër
derisa të ndahen Rolet...
Premiera duhet të japet sëshpejti

Regjisori Sylejman Lokaj
është në hall të madh

as në Qiell as në Tokë

nuk e gjenë askund -
aktorin kryesor Nik Bardhin
Heroin e dramës "Ura e Shënjtë"

as në Tokë as në Qiell

Roli Kryesor jam Unë
Kapedan i kapedanëve të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit
qysh para Epokës së Re
mjellmat e bardha nga kaltria
korba të zi mbi lisa të varreve tona
paralajmërojnë

Përsëritjen e Historisë

Ku gojohen mesveti
Urata e Mallkimi në Kosovë
si rriçnat i hanë sorrat e larme

Historia e shtrirë Shtat'bojë njeri!

Nuk dua të shtrihem
Dua të Flijohem -
Mbi Urën e Shënjtë!

Vertikalisht!

Prova prova prova
Provohet Mbrëmja me Aktorët
Në Theatrin e Kohës Sonë -

Derisa të shfaqet Premiera!

(1987)



FITORJA ËSHTË ZEMRA


      - Bajram Currit



Lodhesh e lodhesh deri Buzë Vdekjes
sa ngreh Krye mbi Krahët e Tu
Spartak - pa njeren Dorë!


Ngjitesh e ngjitesh deri afr Majës
sa pushon pak mbi Fjalë të Urtë
Spartak - pa njeren Këmbë!


Shikon e shikon Tej Bjeshkëve të Jetës
sa mendon pak me Kokë në Bjeshkë -
Spartak - pa njerin Sy!


Ece, deri në Dragobi dragonj
Trupa Mbërthyer nëpër Hunj
E deri në Dukagjin - Spartak
Bajram Trup i Gjallë Trimërie!

Fitorja është Zemra!

(1983)

post sript: ky kapitull poezishë u botua ne "Shtigje"
në Kosovë, poashtu u emitua nga RTirana më 1992
recitoi Kastriot Çaushi, redaktore Luiza Musta.


***

KUNORË SONETESH

    (e shkrova kur ishja 16 vjeç)

GJAMA E ORËS SË MALEVE


     - Luigj Gurakuqit -

          akrostiku


Lot Thoni gjakpirës i Kuçedrës Dheun nën thembër ta rrëmihu,
U hap Syri i Zjarrtë i atdhedashësit e shkrepi - gacë e Rrufesë!
Idhull i Vendlindjes bukuroshe -  Atë Flokun me rreze ia krihu,
Gurakuq o Shpirt - Orë e Maleve, që Fisit Tonë i dole në Besë!

Jehon kujtimi o Jakin Shkodra sa e gjatë Qe Qendresa Jote!
Gllauki që të urrejti një Dhëmb shtrige Ty o Shpirt Luftetari -
U kalle Kandil që zdrite zemrën e përgjakur të këtij Behari!
Roje Guri bilbil që Larg Folesë derdhe Kangën nëpër Mote!

Athua nuk ndigjoi Vasha e Parnasit tej detit në tëhuajin Dhee,
Kur Pushoi kangën në Mallengjim një Shtegtar që s'shtegëton!
Unë s'Qajë pra, se Ra Theror për Atdhe të vetin ku është Lee! 

Qëndro luftëtar me Pëndë në Dorë vllau n'këto Vargje t'këndon,
I Gjallë N'Qiell të Shqipes e në Syrin tim sot meteor i zjarrtë Je!
Trofe Bilbil i Maleve i Ringjallur në Shpresa të zemrës m'ligjëron!

botoi revista letrare JETA E RE Nr.6 / Prishtinë (kur isha 16 vjeç).
(lexo Emrin e Tij vertikalisht, germat e para të rreshtave, se nuk po e zën këtu krejt rreshtin, pas postimit)


VARGJE RINIE

----------


## buna

heu c'me zgjove dhe dashurine time per bjeshket e namuna.nje dashuri te pashprehshme,por te brendshme.te kapshme.u ndera e tera ne gurin e fjales dhe percolla sa munda rrufete qe nxirrnin.eshte e pasur gjuha jote.ti di kaq thelle ta shprehesh ate qe do te thuash.dijet e tua dhe dashurite i kam si perpara pasqyres.shume afer.vecse qindra poezite per even nuk kishin thene te gjitha sa duhej per te(even) pa fjalen tende.
nuk i kam lexuar per se dyti.do ta bej.he per he u nxitova te te flas,spse desha te te them se te jam vene nga mbrapa.tani, me thuaj, vec emrin tend qe ta ve ne nje rradhe me poetet e mi te dashur.

----------


## illiriani

Eh Buna,

BUNA

...kjo është jeta
sa diell sa shi me stuhi
Jeta të nxitë të shkrepesh edhe gur fjalësh të rrufeve
edhe pa dashje
sepse -
edhe Ne duam të shkrepim gur fjalësh dashurie
se nuk i kemi lindë zotit me zor

Po si i ke Valët sonte Buna...?

Ne zogj dielli e zogj stuhishë
por - ndihemi krenarë
sepse -
kur bie shi me shtrëngata meçava të frigshme
e skuqet qielli me vëtëtima nga gjarpinjt e rrufeve
të gjithë zogjët e gjallesat më të fuqishme
struken vrimave - e vetëm
shqiponjat fluturojnë lartë në qiell
dhe shpërlajnë krahët në tallazet e fortunave!

Derikurë Ne do t'i lajmë Mëkatet e Evës?!
E -
Athua i lanë Mëkatet Tona edhe Eva n'AtëBotë!?

Jemi zogj dielli e zogj stuhishë
larg Atdheut jeta është
Ferr me Lule!

Kam zakon të të shohë para Buna
se më shumë e dua Bunën me valët e saja
që ta freskojnë shpirtin ëmbël Valet Tona
se sa Amazonin me valle të çmendura zonash!

Kjo është jeta Buna...

e ç'më gjet, që ndjehëm pranë puhisë së Bunës sonte?
Shqiponjë mbi Valet Valë - e jo si Noli Anës Bunës!
Se Noli mbeti në Boston!
E aqë shumë e deshi Bunën!

Kjo është Jeta
Buna Jonë!

(16.06.02)
nezir myrta    :Lulja4:

----------


## macia_blu

t'u ngjat' jeta!
jam duke te perciellur...perseritshem.
duke bekuar bjeshket e namuna.
urimeeeeeeeeeeeeeee dhe jam  ketu.....
per dhimbjet e verteta  te tuat, qe me forcojne.
i falem poezise tende!
t'u ngjat' jeta!

----------


## illiriani

macia

çuditërisht
maca ben pjese ne familjen e tigrit
sipas evolucionit

çka fshehet në mace?
deti ullinjt
ulkonja e Ulkinisë
a tigresha?

Kur flet për detin e ullinjt
më dukesh ulkinase
e Ulkinisë (kështu i them unë)
'e dashura e detit, e pa dashuri deti'
det kemi mjaftë gjithkah atje

Bjeshkët e Namuna
i namen ata që panë me sy
Namin e Shqipes
me thirrjen - mbi 'ta!
e ushtoi kënga e Hysen Bajrit:

'o nuk po muj baclok me folë
se m'ka ra do gjak në gojë...'
aty ku mbështet për Shkëmbi
vdiq në këmbë Jakup Ferri
me Shtat' Plagë - 

Shqiponjë Shkëmbi

duke marrë me vete
një tog xhandarrësh

dhe i thirrën krejt Bjeshkët
Prokletije

Bjeshkë të Namuna
për të huajt
e,
Bjeshkë të Bekume
për shqiponjat shqiptare!

kështu macia bluuu
sa bukur
tigresha
me emrin macia
edhe bluuuu...se!  :buzeqeshje: 

Kush është pre jote?

tigreshë deti blu!
zoteshë deti apo
zoteshë malesh?

sa bukur mbulohesh
nën emrin
macia_blu

nga deti ne detroit

a?

----------


## buna

tani po.tani mund te te them c'mendoj per poezite.pasi i kam lexuar disa here.
mendimi i pare qe me erdhi eshte sa te nevojshme jane keto vargje per poezine tone, per gjithe letersine shqiptare.nuk me behet te bej ndarjen (qe me duket se dikush perpiqet ta thelloje)letersi kosovare dhe shqiptare.eshte e drejta jone ta ndjejme si prone te krejt popullit shqiptar.
vargjet e tua jane te renda, te ngarkuara si me ide ashtu edhe me mjete artistike.kontraste, metafora,vendosje, ritem qe sa vjen e ngrihet dhe t'i merr edhe ndjesite e tua atje ne proteste dhe ne shqetesim.poezia jote eshte poezi luftetari (jo thjesht spektatori) dhe patrioti.keto vargje mund te bejne te ndjeshem ndaj revoltave te tua edhe ate me indiferentin.ato jane kumt.
per poezine e eves
pse me ka prekur kjo poezi.s'eshte e veshtire per t'u kuptuar.(lol)po te them se ti nuk ke asnje faj.ti je i vene para saj thjesht per ta dashuruar dhe per tu dhimbur.ashtu si te gjithe burrat e botes.kam menduar se njerezimi gjithnje ka qene i terhequr magnetisht nga dy femra:shen maria dhe eva.e para eshte admiruar dhe lutur.e dyta? e dyta eshte dashuruar pa asnje kompleks faji.e dyta ka ngjallur mornica, sepse eshte mekati dhe bukuria.jemi njerez. sido qe te jete i jepemi njeriut me te gjitha driten dhe erresiren tone.
ti nuk ke asnje faj.bej nje falenderim, bashke me te tjeret qe eva merr fryme dhe mundet te ngjalle stuhine, komplotin, mekatin,ngjethjen... do te zgjatesha shume po t'i thoja te gjitha.po falem dhe une qe akoma burrat dashurohen me te.

----------


## illiriani

POEMA PËR POPULLIN 


Populi ecë e nuk ngutet 
Udhës me gropa zemre e kalldremeve historike
Nuk ngutet se është i Lodhur- i Këputur nga Thikat
Varrët Thika pas Shpinde ia kanë këputur shpirtin

Pesha e hidhur e historisë së tij -
Plot data lavra vitesh në ballë e shekuj betejash
Pa Pre e pa Fre -

Historia e Huaj i rrinë Gerrbë Mbi Shpindë ende!?
E -
Shpindën e ka plot gjak e trupin shoshë shpatash e plumbash

Plot plagë të moçme mijavjeçe

Duket sikur ngjitet gujaz Përpjetëzes Epike
Kurrë i gjunjzuar numron Hapat e Epokave
Që Ia lan veç një Copë Trup e Shpirt -
E me shpirt ndërdhëmb mundohet Për Të Gjallë!

Plot plagë të moçme mijavjeçe!

2.

Populli ecë ngadale e nuk ngutet -
Viteve të Krrusura Ura historike të Via Egnatias
Koha pa ujë në Sy ia qet thiijat e përgjegjura
për 'i pikë xeher tambli në Sy të gjegjur e t'regjur

Tamblin e Nanës ia qet për hundësh -
Deri ta qet një fjalëgoje
tue qitë zjarr për sy e tym përgoje

thuase - i kemi lindë zotit me zor!

Populli ecë ngadalë e nuk ngutet -
Varg i Gjatë Thik'përpjetë zor është m'u ngjitë kështu
S'ka kohë me u ndalë as para varreve as para të vdekurve
Të plagosur nuk sheh askund të shtrimë edhe ata ecin
Përpjetëzes së Plumbtë

Nuk kemi Kohë as me vdekë!

E Koha bie mazunë përdhe, nuk qet za as fjalë përgoje
Buzët - Shkrum i Gjallë - e luan kryet pëndueshëm -
Ka dro do ta shkelë Tjetra Kohë në gjysëmrruge

Mbetet kush mbetet e del në Breg Kohe - kush të del!

Historia e Popullit -
Nuk Shkruhet me Shkrola e Shkokla
Kur ecet Thik'përpjetëzes Gjarpnushë Historike

Populli ecë ngadale e nuk ngutet...!


3.

Ecë ngadale e nuk ngutet -

Kuk ngjitet ngarkuar Gur Muzeshë e arkeologjishë të thyeme antke -
Bjeshkët e Namuna i Banë me Shpindë

E Bjeshkë Shtyen me Gjoks!

Skurruar ne Gjak Triumfal të Fitoreve të Huaja
E Dikush ne Gisht në Gojë -
Dikund me Gisht në Kokë e dikund ia merr kamba kambën
me Zorrë nëpër kambë -
Pret të ia Jep Dorën Bjeshka - ajo ende i rrokullisë gur!

Koha Breshkë Ende ia Qet Thijat e Përgjegjura...

Përditë i del Doresh nganjë Bjeshkë e nga një Vrrijë
Me hekura në duar - don të dali hekurah - Moteve të Nxime!
Ia Nxini Jetën historia e veshur me Uniforma shtrigash

Me Bjeshkë e Vrriijë ndër Sqetulla -

Historia i ndalet para kambëve - keshe po ia fshinë djerëset e gjakun - djerëset i vlojnë n'ballë e s'un ia gjenë kund Çaren Vetit!

Përditë në lojna të reja - Shtrigash të Vjetra!


4.

Populli ecë ngadale e nuk ngutet -
Epokave Qorre Historike me Hapa të Randë - Bjeshkë!
Me Kokë Plumb - të rënduar mbi Kohë

Me Kohë Plumb në Zemër!

Me Shpindë të Plumbtë te Dy Luftave Botnore
Me 'i Botë në Shpindë -
me ndërskamca historike të pahistori 
Përditë ia grryejnë Gjeografinë e vet ndër kambë

Përditë ta Grryejnë Dheun Ndër Kambë!

E ende Mizat e Trollit ardhse marrin Krahë Drangojsh për tu ngjitur në Qiell -
E me i shtie në Grusht Retë e Mendimit Bosh!

Ende - Mizat dojnë të bahen drangoj e Drangojtë sikur po paraqiten si miza -

Me Sy Mize nëpër Pluhurin e Mbetur në Tribuna Tribunatorësh!

Epokat e Lavdishe Hillire -
diegur e humbur pashënjëpadokë Nën-Tokë e Nën-Ujëra!
Edhe vet Koha sot po e sheh Kthjelltë Rrënjen e Gjallë
deri në Fundbote të Antikunit -

Gjaku Dardan vlon Ende illir ballkan!

Populli Ecë Ende Përpjetëzes Gjarpnushë Historike
Ngadale E Nuk Ngutet...!

(7. mars, 1996)   Nga Vëllimi - POEMA PËR POPULLIN

----------


## macia_blu

mi ke marre te gjitha zjarret e  po me dukesh promete.
digjemi.... per te mos u bere hi...
por dicka tjeter...
shumecka tjeter...

----------


## illiriani

NUK I KEMI LINDË ZOTIT ME ZOR


prejardhja e zjarrit nuk asht hini

po fërkimi i fortë i zarrtë i ndjenjes me arsyen...
unë una bashkoj në votër...
e nëse arrijnë të më mbërthejnë në shkëmbinj...binji shkëmbit të çahet copa-copa - e të rilindem përsëri

vërtet, do të jemi shumçka e re
bashkë të ringjallur - promethe

unë me una ua tregoj në sy zjarrin perëndive
nuk ua vjedhi asnji gacë -
se edhe Na duhet të ngrohemi natën edhe kur na fshehin diellin ditën - Kohët e Nxime 

nuk i kemi lindë zotit me zor

----------


## macia_blu

per qiell e per dhe'
je ma shume se promete!

----------


## illiriani

> _Postuar më parë nga buna_ 
> *tani po.tani mund te te them c'mendoj per poezite.pasi i kam lexuar disa here.
> mendimi i pare qe me erdhi eshte sa te nevojshme jane keto vargje per poezine tone, per gjithe letersine shqiptare.nuk me behet te bej ndarjen (qe me duket se dikush perpiqet ta thelloje)letersi kosovare dhe shqiptare.eshte e drejta jone ta ndjejme si prone te krejt popullit shqiptar.
> vargjet e tua jane te renda, te ngarkuara si me ide ashtu edhe me mjete artistike.kontraste, metafora,vendosje, ritem qe sa vjen e ngrihet dhe t'i merr edhe ndjesite e tua atje ne proteste dhe ne shqetesim.poezia jote eshte poezi luftetari (jo thjesht spektatori) dhe patrioti.keto vargje mund te bejne te ndjeshem ndaj revoltave te tua edhe ate me indiferentin.ato jane kumt.
> per poezine e eves
> pse me ka prekur kjo poezi.s'eshte e veshtire per t'u kuptuar.(lol)po te them se ti nuk ke asnje faj.ti je i vene para saj thjesht per ta dashuruar dhe per tu dhimbur.ashtu si te gjithe burrat e botes.kam menduar se njerezimi gjithnje ka qene i terhequr magnetisht nga dy femra:shen maria dhe eva.e para eshte admiruar dhe lutur.e dyta? e dyta eshte dashuruar pa asnje kompleks faji.e dyta ka ngjallur mornica, sepse eshte mekati dhe bukuria.jemi njerez. sido qe te jete i jepemi njeriut me te gjitha driten dhe erresiren tone.
> ti nuk ke asnje faj.bej nje falenderim, bashke me te tjeret qe eva merr fryme dhe mundet te ngjalle stuhine, komplotin, mekatin,ngjethjen... do te zgjatesha shume po t'i thoja te gjitha.po falem dhe une qe akoma burrat dashurohen me te.*


nje grusht Dhe Uje e zjarr
permbane Jete e jo varr !

gjithe jeten -
do te kemi pune me Even

faji eshte jetim - thone

Falemnderit Buna!

----------


## illiriani

dashuria

si femia

kerkon

gjithcka
gjithcka
gjithcka

----------


## illiriani

E bukur është Kosova
E Bukur është Shqipëria

Siç është E Dashur Nana!

Më çon peshë shtat'palë Qiell
Më shtie në Dhe shtat'palë Tokë!

Edhe deri atje ku bre miza hekur
Edhe deri atje ku bre hekuri gjakun tonë!

Shqipëria e Zhbime - Rrafsh me Tokë
Shqipëria e Mbime -  Rrafsh me Qiell!

Shqipëria me Botë në Sy -

si Farë në tokat Mere nëpër mahalla të botës
e bota me Shqipër në zemër

Shqipëria gjithmonë e pushtuar
Shqipëria - kurrë e nënshtruar!

Shqipëria e Bashkuar!


2.

Ushtima -
Me shënjen Viktoria
deri Te Molla e Kuqe
Filloi -

E Para
Në europën e Lindjes së Madhe
U lind në Prishtinë
E në thellësitë e Tokës së Kosovës
E rreh tupani i Dardanisë!

Dardania kumbonare bashkimi
E mbahet krisma - e mbahet fjala - Shqipëri!

Me njeren dorë kafshaten e bukës
E, jemi gai -
Me tjetrën kambëzën e pushkës!
Me gojë - bukë e plumba
Me sy shkreptëtima rrufee shqiponjash
Me hap drejtë shoqishoit në sy
Derisa të bëhet njera Dyshë -

- O Varre o Djepa!

Derisa varret me shokë shqiptare të linden në Djepa
Derisa Djepat me Dhëmb Ujku në Kaptyll djepi
Të përkunden në varre!

Me gjak e varrë lidhet Balli i Republikës!

Republika nuk lindet etiu si dielli
As nuk bie vetiu si shiu -

Republikën e bashkojnë fije-fije
Burrat -
E lidhin Nyje rreshtash e rrashtash !

- Ku janë Burrat?
- Ku janë Varret?

Duri gurin nuk e sheh
Burri burrin nuk po njeh!

Kosova - prore e kositur
Kosova - kurrë e nënshtruar!

Shqipëria e Bashkuar!

(Kalendor, 1992)  nga vëllimi poetik POEMA PËR POPULLIN

Kjo poezi u emitua përmes RTV shqiptar më 1992, recitoi aktori i mirënjohur Kastriot Çaushi.

----------

